

London police use super recognizers to fight crime  - belowlightsblue
http://phys.org/news/2013-09-london-police-super-crime.html

======
mcantelon
DARPA has a thing where they feed multiple images to people and monitor their
brains for signs of subconscious recognition. This would pair well with super
recognizers. Policing precrime will likely be a thing that catches on. Having
this capability is also good for counterinsurgence, which many states seem to
be investing in these days.

~~~
contingencies
_DARPA has a thing where they feed multiple images to people and monitor their
brains for signs of subconscious recognition._

Well, why not be a selfless biovegetable strapped down for some twisted kind
of obscure use as a glorified sensor by someone else's software? I can see how
the military were the first to get in to that! Talk about lack of ethics.

 _Policing precrime will likely be a thing that catches on._

The thing that's catching on is totalitarianism, which, simply put, is
"policing" everything, everywhere, all the time, even though nobody did
anything to warrant it.

 _Having this capability is also good for counterinsurgence, which many states
seem to be investing in these days._

Err ... s/investing in/using as an excuse to spy on and curtail the rights of
their own citizens/

